# Dragon goggles experience?



## illmaticnyc (Feb 18, 2009)

i own a pair of Zeals and love them. i would like another pair and have looked at dragons but never seen these around. what are your thoughts?

im looking at the following.

mace and rogue. also i think i need something more for cloudy weather as my zeals are a bit too dark


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

A friend have a pair of dxs with the pink lens for cloudy days. It creates great contrast for flat light conditions, but it doesn't do much on sunny days (no shit)  I have no experience with rogue or mace tho, but the dxs was a nice fit for my face.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

They are good? also have the dxs's .... if you aren't big on the type just go sit and wait on whiskeymilitia.com and get them on the cheap...

but also no experience on the mace or rogue.. I'mma electric kid.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

I've been wearing Rogues since last season and really love 'em. Comfy, good optics, and never fog. They show up on WhiskeyMilitia a few times a week, so keep your peepers peeled.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I used to have a couple pairs of the DX which were fine, but now I have a couple pairs of the Rogue and love them. Good peripheral with the spherical lens, lots of frame/lens color options.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I want Anons really.. bad.. I don't even know why really. lol but man I like the hawkeyes


----------



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

illmaticnyc said:


> i own a pair of Zeals and love them. i would like another pair and have looked at dragons but never seen these around. what are your thoughts?
> 
> im looking at the following.
> 
> mace and rogue. also i think i need something more for cloudy weather as my zeals are a bit too dark


dragon dxs ambers...just the right size. i've worn them for several years, same pair, they've never let me down. just go to the store and try on some different models and see which fits the best. dx for me was too big, and rogue/mace weren't invented yet back them.


----------



## icfpny (Jan 20, 2011)

I bought Dragon Rogues on WM a while back, and I love them so far. If they fit your face then I highly recommend them. Also, if you see Whiskey Militia selling Rogues in the "Jet" colorway, they're a great deal -- the ones that they sent me came with polarized lenses. I'm not too sure what the actual difference between ionized and polarized actually is, but it's nice knowing I got a set of pretty expensive goggles for ~sixty bucks.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a pair of black rogues. They're all I wear and they have been great in every condition. No glare, fogging, smearing or anything like that. They fit well on me and the field of vision isn't obstructed by the design. I highly recommend.


----------



## tahoerider (Jan 1, 2011)

i have the dxs with the normal lens and they never fog and theyre super comfy and look great and i loooooove them. definitely get em


----------

